# What are the names of dances these days?



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2015)

What do they call todays dances? When we were young, many kinds of dancing were popular, you know all the names.

What do the younger people do today? Certainly not the Hustle!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2015)

Nor  'The Funky Chicken'.


----------



## jujube (Oct 6, 2015)

No Boogaloo, no Mashed Potato, no Twist, not a Horse or Pony in sight, Stroll(ing) is out.  Does anyone Do The Freddie?  Nope.  The Frug, The Monkey, The Locomotion, The Swim have all gone the way of the Watusi, The Madison, and The Hully Gully.   I thought I saw someone do The Hand Jive the other day, but it turned out just to be an argument in sign language.  

Nowadays, I do The Backache, The Limp, The Stumble, and The Attempted Rise from the Couch.  Any Twisting I do involves the ankles only.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think that young folks get out and dance, it's too hard to do while texting.....


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2015)

From what I've gathered from a Gen X wedding and other sources...dance music now is a variation of "Dub Step". You know what they called the dance version or extended version back in the day? Now THAT is the whole tune. The general dance seems to be put your hands in the air and randomly shake things to the beat.

Then there are alternative dance moves...drop it like it's hot and twerking. My kid was too embarrassed to tell me what it was. He said watch a video. Dropping it is basically a deep squat, oh yeah sure I could do that...getting back up? Good luck with that. Twerking used to be called dry humping...
I miss the swing revival, jitterbugging, The Big Apple...very amusing to watch


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2015)

Jujube have you ever thought of writing comedy? You are funny!

Furry, what you described sounds about right to me with regard to twerk and drop but I thought of those as steps or moves, not the dance itself. I didn't understand Dub-Step...never heard of it. Sounds like you're in the know!

Thomas, lol... Good point!

Come on everybody, lets twerk!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2015)

Whoooo Hooooooo! Dub Step is when they take electronic music and just keep it going and then it peaks, and keeps going and going.


----------

